# ICD9 for depression while pregnant



## ggparker14 (Jul 6, 2011)

What would be correct way to code depression during pregnancy?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bigredcag (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello,
For most OB codes you use 2 codes
mental disorders it would be648.4X  & (the mental disorder) 
in this case depression 311


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2011)

only if it were diagnosed as clinical depression.  Be careful about assigning a mental disease/disorder to a patient that truely does not have the diagnosis.  Look at 799.24 and ask the physician if this is what he means.  If so then it would be 648.93 and the 766.24 seconday.  If it is truely depression then I agree with the 648.43 and the 311.


----------

